
How India Cooks Lunch for 50k People for Free the Miracle in Punjab, India - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdoJroKUwu0
======
loke1
Had a chance to eat there as a child. One of the good things in the world -
free food for all, cooked and served by volunteers, no religious or community
affiliation needed.

~~~
TaylorAlexander
This is something I really want to see us do in San Francisco and the rest of
the US. We can build a world where everyone has access to free food, and I
think we should.

------
bayareanative
I watched this months ago. It's about the Sikh's Golden Temple. It's awesome.

